# L4.35 Anomaly?



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I noticed that L4.35 was in partial release for the 211/411 units, so I went to the system info screen (Menu 6-1-3), and sure enough, it was L4.35. 

The problem is, I have a Dish 1000, and the system info check shows an 'X' for the 129 LNB. I did a check switch after that, and all my satellites were fine. I could tune to any and all the channels on 129, but the system info screen still refused to remove that 'X' from 129. 

Is this a problem with my 211, an L4.35 issue, or something that's been around awhile that I didn't know about?


----------

